# riser bars or bar ends on straight bars



## festival (5 Dec 2010)

The background to my question is this.
I am returning to regular cycling after a long lay off and am using my old but not worn out giant xtc2 ( 7 year old i think )
Originally i replaced the riser bars with straight bars cut down to shoulder width then added bar ends. I was racing track and road and was using the bike only for an alternative to my usual training .
I was riding non technical fast local offroad trails and this set up seemed to suit me.
Now i am riding a more all mountain style in the surrey hills (if that makes sense ) 
I understand the evolution of the mountain bike, its design changes from the early days. Position, gearing etc . But can anyone explain to me how i might benefit from using a wider riser bar and what else would i have to consider e.g. stem etc


----------



## Cubist (5 Dec 2010)

festival said:


> The background to my question is this.
> I am returning to regular cycling after a long lay off and am using my old but not worn out giant xtc2 ( 7 year old i think )
> Originally i replaced the riser bars with straight bars cut down to shoulder width then added bar ends. I was racing track and road and was using the bike only for an alternative to my usual training .
> I was riding non technical fast local offroad trails and this set up seemed to suit me.
> ...


I've started riding more technical stuff and found my narrow XC bars a bit too low and narrow even with bar ends. The geometry was very much long and low at the front and arse up at the back. I experimented various setups, firstly a higher stem, which changed the feel dramatically. It made me more confident on descents, but the stem was shorter than before, which made the bike even more twitchy, and bizarrely, as speed increased, so it felt that I was having to wrestle the bike a bit more. Eventually I put a pair of 720mm lowish riser bars on, and now love the setup. The only downside is seated climbing, where I now have to scoot forward on the saddle to keep the front wheel planted 

So, to answer your question from my experience, you need to find the stem/reach/width that sits you up a bit more that the race position. Shorter stem will be more direct in terms of steering, and a wider pair of bars will calm it all down a bit.


----------



## lukesdad (5 Dec 2010)

Straight bars cut down to shoulder width,not heard of that one,before. What was the reason for that ? As to risers or flats that will depend very much on you really not where you are riding unless,of course you are a downhiller. Ive never been a fan of riser bars. Keep them for the shopping.


----------



## festival (5 Dec 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Straight bars cut down to shoulder width,not heard of that one,before. What was the reason for that ? As to risers or flats that will depend very much on you really not where you are riding unless,of course you are a downhiller. Ive never been a fan of riser bars. Keep them for the shopping.


Probably not cut down quiet as narrow as shoulder width but trimmed to mimmic my postion on my road bikes, riding on the brake levers. As i said, my riding then was really just to get a work out to benefit my road & track racing


----------



## festival (5 Dec 2010)

Cubist said:


> I've started riding more technical stuff and found my narrow XC bars a bit too low and narrow even with bar ends. The geometry was very much long and low at the front and arse up at the back. I experimented various setups, firstly a higher stem, which changed the feel dramatically. It made me more confident on descents, but the stem was shorter than before, which made the bike even more twitchy, and bizarrely, as speed increased, so it felt that I was having to wrestle the bike a bit more. Eventually I put a pair of 720mm lowish riser bars on, and now love the setup. The only downside is seated climbing, where I now have to scoot forward on the saddle to keep the front wheel planted
> 
> So, to answer your question from my experience, you need to find the stem/reach/width that sits you up a bit more that the race position. Shorter stem will be more direct in terms of steering, and a wider pair of bars will calm it all down a bit.


----------



## festival (5 Dec 2010)

many thanks.


----------



## craigwend (5 Dec 2010)

Not sure if it's any use, as I rarely use my mtb... 

However one of the reasons was uncomfortable set up; so my set up a short adjustable stem (had tried extra spacers) which raises the bar considerably and brings the riser-bars closer

The bar ends are near the stem as well (useful for road riding / commuting with road tyres on) , 

Don't know if it's that I mainly do road riding - but found my mtb too streteched out & bars too wide & yes cut the bars down a bit as well.

See pic if this works - (bike now 10 yeas old)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Dec 2010)

The mtb I bought last year has wide risers. Only ever had flats (or way, way, back drops) off road. I committed the alleged faux pas of fitting bar ends. 

I'm just contrary, but it works wonderfully well for me, and I would not go back to flat bars.


----------



## maurice (5 Dec 2010)

Cutting down straight bars to shoulder width used to be pretty usual.

Wide risers give more leverage, I found the most benefit on slow, tight corners, and makes the steering less twitchy on small jumps.

However you do get the problem of clipping the ends on trees on tight trails. There's quite a few of these on the Surrey hills, last time I rode on Leith hill I did a superman when I clipped a tree! Of course you can always cut down the risers a tad if needed.


----------



## festival (5 Dec 2010)

thanks for all the comments i think i will stick to flat bar & bar ends for now as i am happy with the set up . If i progress to more technical stuff i will try risers maybe with a shorter stem.


----------



## e-rider (5 Dec 2010)

I absolutely hate narrow bars and bar ends but some people claim to like that set-up

The funny thing is, I was one of those people before I tried wide riser bars (685mm) without bar ends!

I was convinced within 60 seconds of trying it.

Obviously bar width will depend somewhat on your shoulder and as I'm a big chap I love the feel of freedom you get from wide bars 

As a side note, I did LEJOG with wide riser bars - that has nothing to do with technical XC riding at slow speed and amount of possible leverage.


----------



## lukesdad (6 Dec 2010)

maurice said:


> Cutting down straight bars to shoulder width used to be pretty usual.
> 
> Wide risers give more leverage, I found the most benefit on slow, tight corners, and makes the steering less twitchy on small jumps.
> 
> However you do get the problem of clipping the ends on trees on tight trails. There's quite a few of these on the Surrey hills, last time I rode on Leith hill I did a superman when I clipped a tree! Of course you can always cut down the risers a tad if needed.


What was the reason for cutting bars to shoulder length, off road,never seen it in 20 years.


----------



## maurice (6 Dec 2010)

Probably the same reasons you buy road bike bars that are shoulder width, try google?

I remember as a kid with my first decent bike the bike shop measuring my shoulders against the bars.


----------



## lukesdad (7 Dec 2010)

maurice said:


> Probably the same reasons you buy road bike bars that are shoulder width, try google?
> 
> I remember as a kid with my first decent bike the bike shop measuring my shoulders against the bars.


I ll pass thanks.


----------



## mr Mag00 (7 Dec 2010)

bar ends and straight for me!


----------



## e-rider (7 Dec 2010)

maurice said:


> Probably the same reasons you buy road bike bars that are shoulder width, try google?
> 
> I remember as a kid with my first decent bike the bike shop measuring my shoulders against the bars.



you are clearly living in 1988!


----------



## Silver (8 Dec 2010)

What is wrong with risers and bar ends? surely this combination offers more control and flexibility for longer rides and endurance events?


----------



## Ticktockmy (8 Dec 2010)

I recently fitted 27 inch slight riser bars, fouind they really made handling much better, but I did cut them back to 26 inch, as I have found that 27 inch bars made it hard to get the bike into the Bike area on the night sleeper where as 26 fit lovely..


----------



## maurice (8 Dec 2010)

tundragumski said:


> you are clearly living in 1988!


Really, how so?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Dec 2010)

Silver said:


> What is wrong with risers and bar ends? surely this combination offers more control and flexibility for longer rides and endurance events?



Nowt at all, makes for a supremely comfortable and versatile cockpit. But when you unload the bike at a trail centre, or go riding with strangers, you may find people pointing and staring at you.


----------



## lukesdad (9 Dec 2010)

GregCollins said:


> Nowt at all, makes for a supremely comfortable and versatile cockpit. But when you unload the bike at a trail centre, or go riding with strangers, you may find people pointing and staring at you.


Too much time spent reading Glossy magazines probably Greg, where as we spend too much time reading old farts on forums


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Dec 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Too much time spent reading Glossy magazines probably Greg, where as we spend too much time reading old farts on forums




Spot on. In my case their strangled cries sounds something like " OH.MY.GOD. Its.a.Boardman, Its.from.Halfords. AND.ITS.GOT.BAR.ENDS!"

Though I often get complemented on my white grips and guards.


----------



## ultraviolet (11 Dec 2010)

i think your main problem is stem length; most flat bared bikes have a long stems and your going to find that difficult for more technical all mountain riding.

change to a shorter stem will put you further over the back of the bike and quicken your steering. ideal for steep descents and technical trails


----------



## lukesdad (11 Dec 2010)

ultraviolet said:


> i think your main problem is stem length; most flat bared bikes have a long stems and your going to find that difficult for more technical all mountain riding.
> 
> change to a shorter stem will put you further over the back of the bike and quicken your steering. ideal for steep descents and technical trails


Stem length is indeed important in more ways than one. longer stem flat bars= more efficent climbing.


----------



## judee12 (15 Dec 2010)

Cubist said:


> I've started riding more technical stuff and found my narrow XC bars a bit too low and narrow even with bar ends. The geometry was very much long and low at the front and arse up at the back. I experimented various setups, firstly a higher stem, which changed the feel dramatically. It made me more confident on descents, but the stem was shorter than before, which made the bike even more twitchy, and bizarrely, as speed increased, so it felt that I was having to wrestle the bike a bit more. Eventually I put a pair of 720mm lowish riser bars on, and now love the setup. The only downside is seated climbing, where I now have to scoot forward on the saddle to keep the front wheel planted
> 
> So, to answer your question from my experience, you need to find the stem/reach/width that sits you up a bit more that the race position. Shorter stem will be more direct in terms of steering, and a wider pair of bars will calm it all down a bit.


----------



## judee12 (15 Dec 2010)

Nothing to do with cycling but loved your Comfortably Numb quote at the end!


----------

